# POST YOUR Blue WATER Pictures



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Post your Pics let's see what you got?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

nice blue WATER


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

here goes.....


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Heres some salty bluewater










But seriously....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*8.994356102 miles from the washing sand on the beach*

We got this beauty


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

20 out of Freeport last June.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Maldives Islands*

here is one of the wife on our honeymoon. she caught a sail and it wore her out so much the deck hand had to hold the rod because she was too tired??? oh well...


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

South Padre 8/29/05 - Hurricane Katrina - Pretty Big - Ohh and Pretty Blue!!


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

actually the water is clear...........the pool bottom is blue:biggrin:

jeff


Argo said:


> nice blue WATER


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Dorado*

The money shot of fishing pics


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dlove said:


> The money shot of fishing pics


did you take that? thats one fine arse picture!


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

*bluefin*

bluefin tuna


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

here is one that we are proud of as well. we caught this fish earlier this year. i like it because you can see the bone colored top dog in its mouth. those that know me know that is a rare sight. I generally do not cast anything to a fish that doesn't stink - I'm not exactly one of those guys that care if I am called a pot licker!!!


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Sailfish wired - Costa Rica Feb 06*

One more to the boat - Los Suenos. Feb '06.


----------



## Tiki1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cabo, September 05, Stripped Marlin


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

*Salvador ridge*

On a snapper jig, of all things.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

get it right..get it tight!!!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Hey, that's a red x, not blue water, chicken killer.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Sunrise on blue water out of SPI...


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

*here we go*










x Marks the spot .....James!!


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Crazy fisher

your avatar is INSANE!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Not that way.. OK, you go where you want to go...
Gotta love a trout rod and a shrimptail jig around a rig..


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

my wife hooked up with her first fish offshore









result


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

*Akumal Mexico...dad got whipped*

My little buddy on his first offshore fishing trip last summer.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

*And the princess*

She insisted she have a picture taken too...


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Does cold blue water count? Diving trip off Catalina Island off the coast of California,


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice, YFT!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yeahhh*

YFT last November...missed the pic of the 275# blue marlin.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Tall Steve said:


> Crazy fisher
> 
> your avatar is INSANE!


There is a great story behind the catch and release of that 1200# black, it was caught at Tropic Star.


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

:biggrin: Here it is!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That was the guy harvey swim down, attach another rod to the swivel fish, wasn't it?


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

*blue water pics of me and friends*

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sugar_shane2004/albumhere is a link to my pics of me and some fo my friends.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

James Howell said:


> That was the guy harvey swim down, attach another rod to the swivel fish, wasn't it?


yes sir

http://www.portraitsfromthedeep.com/video.shtml


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

*wahoo*

wahoo


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

I know awesome footage...! One Day One Day!!


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

where do u get one of them at?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Bridge Bait honey.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

stainless said:


> wahoo


nice


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

All I can tell you is that the lures I used are waaaay more than those butterfly jigs @ FTU....LOL


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

*best blue water pic yet; except for the woman diver*

Taken by Blue-n-Brew on the Showtime last year; This was number 3 of 4 Marlin landed that day.


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

I Know That Is Right Where Can I Get My Hands On Some?


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

I have been to Bridge Bait lots and never seen anything like that there. It must be hinding from me?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Drink more beer and they all look like that at bridge bait, at least, that's what hutto, stretch, and ruffo tell me.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Drink more beer and they all look like that at bridge bait, at least......


They dont sell enough beer for that James!

Dam I wish I was that Penn


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

You can be the Penn, I will take the gunwale!


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

I agree with Brady


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

guys, I don't run a t & a board, there are millions of them if that's what you want.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That's gonna be one bruised booby, if she hooks an aj.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Drink more beer and they all look like that at bridge bait, at least, that's what hutto, stretch, and ruffo tell me.


that is why none of them have a woman.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

James Howell said:


> That's gonna be one bruised booby, if she hooks an aj.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

The blurred shot is a yellowfin crushing a flying fish a few feet from the transom.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont think ever seen bluewater lol


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

costa rica - 05


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Here ya go...


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

One for you guys and one for Mont.


----------



## jhuddleston (Feb 8, 2005)

*pic*

here is a flat blue water day


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

SKA Tournament? Also to much beer ya.
Come on guys doesn't that beer belly rate a greeny


----------



## Deerhunter15 (May 30, 2005)

Nice bunch of pics....


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

from the last 3 years or so.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

more


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

m


----------



## WTF (Jul 26, 2005)

*Mexico's Finest*

Don't spook the kid with the M-16 in the cockpit.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*pic*

Black Marlin


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to coastal again.


 Nice pics as usual.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

NICE pic Mike T, where and when? Panama or Oz?

Rob C


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

fishedz said:


> One for you guys and one for Mont.


That's a sweet pic, Fishedz. (The sail, I mean)


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Trips in 2003 and 2004.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

More


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

turtle


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

.


----------



## marlin1989 (Jun 27, 2005)

Understand about the fuel prices. I am under the same pressure; I am currently trying to add some crew that can help with some of the expenses. We typically burn about 200 gallons of diesel on a Marlin trip, which 2 years ago cost $200 and now $600. Anyway, if you want to fish with us some this summer you are welcome. Do you live in the Valley area? Tate


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

just a few


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*underneath falcon*

underneath the platform


----------



## chasinbills (May 3, 2006)

August '05 - East Cerveza


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Big Mahi*

Weedline from Freeport


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Pics of my daughter when she was 3yr old.

And a trip out of La before the storm!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

about 25 miles south of Freeport. All of the small bits in the water are from the chum churn


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

*The Aquarium*

Clear as an Aquarium. This was a rare day in June 05 when we caught it right. Those snaps were 10 feet deep, right under the boat.


----------

